# hakone gardens 2013



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

arisaema maximum


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

perhaps it is Asarum maximum?
Lovely plant!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes Sir .


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

Please send photos when the flowers will be open.


----------

